# Hoyt Montega??



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

priced one=$800 . don't think i can do it .


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

havent checked the specs yet , but just lookin at it , its basically a long limb protec isnt it ???


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

The Montega has Hoyt's new, 16 1/2" limbs....called 3500.....they are 1/2" shorter than the long, LX Pro / 4000 limbs......

Also, the Montega has a "neutral" riser.....no reflex or deflex.....all of the previous ProTec's, Aspens, etc. all had at least 1/2" or more of deflex.....which I preferred....

Some guys will buy the Montega for fingers simply because it has a 270 IBO rating.....personally, I would go for a 2006 ProTec or even a Reflex Caribou (then put Winners Choice, VaporTrail or Stone Mountain "Dakota" string/cables on it)......:wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Got to actually draw a new out of the box montega last week. Don't like the really straight riser, but this sucker has a near 10" brace height. Balance is good. Didn't care for the yellow strings on a red riser...


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

Guys stupid question #25 what is the difference between a reflex and deflex riser? and how do they they effect the bows performance?


----------



## luckyhit (Dec 8, 2006)

tothepoint, reflex and deflex are names given to two different possible geometries for the riser. If you imagine a straight line from the pivot point of the top limb to the pivot of the bottom limb, think of that as the "neutral line".

If the deepest part of the grip is forward of this line (farther from the bowstring), the bow is deflexed by that amount.

If the deepest part of the grip is on the inside of that line (closer to the bowstring), the grip is reflexed.

If a bow is reflexed, the brace height is shorter and the power stroke is longer (for a given drawlength) when you draw. Reflex makes the bow faster and can make it less forgiving.

Deflex makes the brace height higher and the power stroke shorter. Deflex, all other things being equal, will make the bow slower, but (most say) more forgiving.

Hope that came out sorta clear.


----------



## tothepoint (Dec 22, 2006)

Great Thanks for the quick education.


----------



## Coach Jerry (Aug 29, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> Got to actually draw a new out of the box montega last week. Don't like the really straight riser, but this sucker has a near 10" brace height. Balance is good. Didn't care for the yellow strings on a red riser...


 Same riser as the pro 38 so it should shoot well for you. My question for you was this a right or left handed bow, as I am wondering if any lefty's have made thier way to the general public


----------



## Coach Jerry (Aug 29, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> Got to actually draw a new out of the box montega last week. Don't like the really straight riser, but this sucker has a near 10" brace height. Balance is good. Didn't care for the yellow strings on a red riser...


 was this a left handed bow if so was it target or camo. placed a order Oct.29th and am patiently waiting on a lefty target color


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

It was a rightie. I understand it was on order about two months.... It had a red riser...... Definitely not camo...


----------

